# Changing LCD Density skews Andr. Market



## dragonreborn56 (Jul 31, 2011)

In order to use a font that causes some display difficulties in some of my apps, I went into JRummy's Rom Toolbox Pro & changed the LCD Density - this fixed the display problem when using the font, but it caused the Android Market to view apps that I've been using for over 1 yr to be seen as incompatible w/my device...

I'm running Gingerbread via pre-rooted monster.zip on my Droid2 & want to be able to get around this problem w/the Market, 'cause if I use the font I want w/the display settings adjusted, I can't update a lot of my apps...

TIA, dragonreborn


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to droid 2 general. the panic room is reserved for bootloops, bricks, etc.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you adjusting it higher (more virtual pixels) or lower (less)?

If lower, you've moved away from hdpi display params and now show up as mdpi, thus the market flags your apps as incompatible.


----------

